# Eyesight and enrolment in the primary reserve as a marine technician



## owens8085 (25 Apr 2020)

Hi. I just recently applied for the primary reserve. I want to go in as a marine technician. I have quite bad eyesight in just one eye, uncorrected it is very very bad only in just ONE eye, like I cannot read or make out any words  in my right eye without glasses. With glasses it’s still pretty bad but it’s much better. My left eye however is almost perfect, my prescription for my left eye is close to nothing. In my left eye I cannot tell when my glasses are on or off the prescription is so light.

My questions are:

Obviously they test both eyes but, do they keep score on an average of both eyes, or they keep score on the better or worse eye?

What are the standards for marine technician, does it generally sound like I am meeting them somewhat or am I disqualified?

Do they test you uncorrected or corrected?

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2020)

owens8085 said:
			
		

> Hi. I just recently applied for the primary reserve. I want to go in as a marine technician. I have quite bad eyesight in just one eye, uncorrected it is very very bad only in just ONE eye, like I cannot read or make out any words  in my right eye without glasses. With glasses it’s still pretty bad but it’s much better. My left eye however is almost perfect, my prescription for my left eye is close to nothing. In my left eye I cannot tell when my glasses are on or off the prescription is so light.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...



For reference to the discussion,

Vision Questions Megathread
https://army.ca/forums/threads/432.750.html
33 pages.


----------

